

Speculate with HN: FB phone might come with *free* dataplan? - petervandijck

Remember http://0.facebook.com? If you access(ed) it (not sure if they still run it), you weren't charged dataplan charges in lots of countries, because they had deals with phone companies. If they can provide that to go with a possible Facebook phone, that would be a deal even I couldn't resist.<p>Crazy?
======
dzlobin
[http://mashable.com/2010/09/19/facebook-we-are-not-
building-...](http://mashable.com/2010/09/19/facebook-we-are-not-building-a-
phone/)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1706638>

~~~
petervandijck
Right, but none of those stories have connected the phone story with
0.facebook.com and free dataplans. (Or did I miss it?)

